# How long until your harvest?



## HippyInEngland (Aug 24, 2007)

Mine looks 2 months away <sigh>
Although im harvesting 6 L/r a month my big girl is still refusing to go to bud, so im singing to her to help her along, maybe i need to sing different songs lol

Hippy


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2007)

Maybe you need singing lessons.  

Kidding.  

Mine have a while yet to and I am also sighing.


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 24, 2007)

i hope to have all my plants dryed and started cureing buy thanksgiving or the begining of dec.
but since i have 2 sativas they might take about 14 weeks to finish flowering.
but the indacas i have will be done way before the sativas.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 24, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Maybe you need singing lessons.


 
I dropped my feed nutients on the greenhouse floor and it spilt everywhere, my baby girl heard a different tone in my voice with some un song words, i will see if it helps, maybe she likes a guy cussing at her lol

Hippy


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 25, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Maybe you need singing lessons.
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> Mine have a while yet to and I am also sighing.


my top 44 just strouted..... and i cry not sigh iv got like 5-6months b4 harvest..... but not growing is a waste of life and money

*Puff*oooOOO


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I dropped my feed nutients on the greenhouse floor and it spilt everywhere, my baby girl heard a different tone in my voice with some un song words, i will see if it helps, maybe she likes a guy cussing at her lol
> 
> Hippy



.//lol  "S'nM"..


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 25, 2007)

I got 2-3 weeks till harvest!!:joint: :guitar: :headbang2: :stoned:


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 25, 2007)

i got 2 outdoor plants. One has about 8 weeks left i'd say and the other prolly 10.  i'm pretty anxious!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## ms.tokenski (Aug 29, 2007)

we have pairs of ladies at various ages:

 2 bag seed girlies (v. low producers) drying right now (wet weight 4.6oz)

2 WR are almost 4 weeks into flowering and I'm hoping they'll be ready in another 4 weeks, wait and see...

2 clones, 2 weeks into flowering...

all soil girls, the grow will be hydro-yippee!


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 29, 2007)

yea im looking at a 2 months until the hopefully good harvest


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 30, 2007)

This weekend...should be approx 8 weeks by then, trichomes are mostly cloudy...


----------



## medicore (Aug 30, 2007)

I've got until the end of Sept with my Indica, but my Sativas are still not flowering yet.  I am hoping, wishing and singing but nothing is happening they just keep vegging.:fid: :ignore:


----------



## reefer (Aug 30, 2007)

end of september / early october
they have already begun to bud and equinox isnt for another month
pinched off a sample earlier this week...lol i couldnt wait
it was surprisingly potent for being so early...in fact i passed out. Ive never passed out from anything in my whole life! It kinda freaked me out to be honest.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 31, 2007)

reefer said:
			
		

> surprisingly potent for being so early...in fact i passed out. Ive never passed out from anything in my whole life! It kinda freaked me out to be honest.


 
That's kinda scary, Reefer. :holysheep:   What the heck was in that???     What are you growing again?


----------



## reefer (Sep 1, 2007)

Im not 100% sure what strain the seeds are from
It looks like a strain of some kind of kush.
the pistels were white when they first started out but now they are getting purple. 
Whatever it is, it gets the job done!


----------

